# Mini Split size



## Bears254Texas! (5 mo ago)

Hey guys, so I’m looking to see what size unit I will need for a garage space that is 14x22 with vaulted ceilings. It is not insulated does have sheet rock put up on the sides. Roof is exposed. Looking to see if I’ll need a 12,000 btu or a 18,000 btu mrcool unit.?


----------

